# How much ml of mediation we have to give to the cow, and the pig.



## Farmerboy (Jul 16, 2012)

All vet offices are close, can't get any help from them at the moment.

The cow have Mastitis, I found that she had it last night, and we got the Penicillin injectable and Flumix-Meglumine injection for her. Also one of our AGH hogs had given birth I do not know when for we were on vacation. But she had 2, but they were dead for I think more than a day, but the sow is acting like that she is still in labor, we were told to give her Penicillin injectable and Flumix-Meglumine injection for her and Oxytocin too.

 We lost the the paper from the vet that tells how much ml of mediation in the needle we have to give to the cow, and the pig.

Thanks for any help!!!


----------



## Farmerboy (Jul 16, 2012)

Anybody?!?! Please!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm sorry I don't know but I hope someone can chime in!


----------



## Farmerboy (Jul 19, 2012)

Never mind, next time I have an emergency, I will post in Michigan thread in BackyardChicken fourm, instead of here. Got lots of help over there than here.

Cow is getting better, but lost the sow and her 3 unborn and 2 born babies. :/


----------



## Cricket (Jul 19, 2012)

Glad you found help, sorry about your pigs.  We don't treat mastitis with any of those meds where I work, I assume because the withholding would be too long.


----------

